# Luxurious and Comfortable holding experience：Voopoo DRAG MAX



## VOOPOO (10/10/20)

Voopoo DRAG MAX Kit, constructed of Leather & Zinc Alloy, is powered by dual 18650 batteries with max 177W output and 5V/2A type-C fast charging.Voopoo DRAG MAX 177W Pod Kit features GENE.FAN 2.0 chip with 0.001s extreme ignition and 1.08 inch TFT color screen with two different styles UI themes. Voopoo DRAG MAX supports the easy-to-use SMART mode for beginners and the power-free RBA mode for professional players. Voopoo DRAG MAX cartridge adopts 4.5ml PnP magnetic pod, which is suitable for all PnP Coils. DRAG MAX is compatible with PnP Pod, PnP MTL Pod, PnP RTA Pod.







More Voopoo Drag Series products information,just visit this link: Voopoo Drag

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (26/10/20)

Thank you Voopoo!!! Mine arrived today with my 5 bottles of Juice!!! This one is going to be tested to the MAX!!!!

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Hooked (26/10/20)

WOW! Looks awesome @DarthBranMuffin! Wishing you many happy vapes!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------

